# Bird Rigid Fork



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Bird Blank Rigid Forks - 505mm A2C (1320g) | Bird MTB // Born in Swinley, Built in the UK.







www.bird.bike





I have a serious case of want. 505mm atc, tapered steerer tube, 4130 cromo, and only $150. Plus it just looks damn good.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Sweet, do it!

What bike?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Jamis DragonSlayer.

What's holding me back is my almost-completed Starling that I haven't even begun to play on. I want to get a little time on that expensive new toy before I buy a new outfit for my HT.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

That's a rad fork!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks good, if only it offered 3 pack & rack mounts for bike packing it would have been perfect for me.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Funoutside said:


> Looks good, if only it offered 3 pack & rack mounts for bike packing it would have been perfect for me.


I did consider that. But mostly I want it for rigid trail riding, so I think I prefer the extra stack height over the extra mounting points.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I am very tempted by this fork as well. Let us know how you like it if you buy.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

Ant feedback on this bad boy? I am tempted myself, but have some car repairs I need to complete first.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Out of curiosity, do you know what the tire clearance is?


----------



## TheGhost (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a Bird fork on my Middlechild Ti set up as a single speed. It feels very good so far.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

This is an interesting option!! Glad to see yet another boost steel fork w tapered steer tube option. Had been looking at the Pipedream Sirius fork a bit as well (straight steer tube though).


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I got one, but haven't installed it yet. Pondering which frame to put it on. I think rigid SS makes the most sense.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> Looks good, if only it offered 3 pack & rack mounts for bike packing it would have been perfect for me.


Just put one of these Moné biplane forks on, boost, tapered and rack mounts. Seems to ride a lot smoother than the stock steel that came on it. Though it was replacing a Manitou magnum boost fork.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

socal_jack said:


> Just put one of these Moné biplane forks on, boost and tapered. Seems to ride a lot smoother than the stock steel that came on it. Though it was replacing a Manitou magnum boost fork.


Nice fork. Now you just need a sweet Moné frame to go with it.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

vikb said:


> Nice fork. Now you just need a sweet Moné frame to go with it.


The forks you can get right away, frames not so much.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

I just took delivery of a Bird fork, but sent it right away to be powdercoated. Hopefully I'll get it back soon and can get a few rides on it. I am replacing a 100 dollar rigid Ebay Chinese carbon fork, that was just too painful/abusive to ride. 

Just as a data point, the TA it came with is a QR type, which some may or may not like. I am in the latter camp on that, so I set out to find a bolt on one. The size is an odd one (135 x 15 x 1.5 I believe), but Salsa and Paragon both make this size. I believe this is the one you'll need:


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

vikb said:


> I got one, but haven't installed it yet. Pondering which frame to put it on. I think rigid SS makes the most sense.


Let's be sirius, you know which frame needs that fork.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

nitrousjunky said:


> Let's be sirius, you know which frame needs that fork.


Cannot wait to see this being done, been waiting to get Sirius feedback of someone riding a Sirius Rigid!


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

SSsteel4life said:


> Cannot wait to see this being done, been waiting to get Sirius feedback of someone riding a Sirius Rigid!


My Sirius frame arrives in a week and I’m Siriusly thinking about rigid. I just can’t decide on a fork suspension or otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

nitrousjunky said:


> Let's be sirius, you know which frame needs that fork.


 I am Siriusly considering it. Rigid + SS makes a lot of sense. Just need to find the right pair of budge smuggler jorts to go with that setup.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

SSsteel4life said:


> Cannot wait to see this being done, been waiting to get Sirius feedback of someone riding a Sirius Rigid!


In all seriousness it will happen. Just not sure when. Winter seems like a logical time with softer ground and so much mud. The geo looks good. WT offers a +10mm lower headset cup if I wanted to match my 140mm fork at sag more closely.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

Those sirius rigid forks look really nice unfortunately they are out of stock and unavailable with no ETA


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

scottg07 said:


> Those sirius rigid forks look really nice unfortunately they are out of stock and unavailable with no ETA


Bird rigid forks available right now and they'll work fine on a Sirius. I'll put it on my Sirius. 









Bird Blank Rigid Forks - 505mm A2C (1320g) | Bird MTB // Born in Swinley, Built in the UK.







www.bird.bike


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

vikb said:


> Bird rigid forks available right now and they'll work fine on a Sirius. I'll put it on my Sirius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sirius has a shorter ac, straight steerer tube and braze ons which would work better in my MTB stable. The birds 505 ac might be too tall for my 26 plus


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

scottg07 said:


> The Sirius has a shorter ac, straight steerer tube and braze ons which would work better in my MTB stable. The birds 505 ac might be too tall for my 26 plus


Surly Krampus fork in stock. Shorter, straight steerer and zits all over. --> Surly Krampus 29" Thru Axle Fork | Jenson USA


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

Finally got the Bird fork back from powder. It rides great! Highly recommend this fork...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GoldenPromise said:


> Finally got the Bird fork back from powder. It rides great! Highly recommend this fork...
> View attachment 1991365
> View attachment 1991365


Nice. I never got to use mine. My GF stole it for a flat bar gravel project she's working on! I'm going to order another one.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

vikb said:


> Nice. I never got to use mine. My GF stole it for a flat bar gravel project she's working on! I'm going to order another one.


Any chance I could pester you to measure the internal clearance about 14" from the axle? I'm trying to figure out if it'll fit my 27.5x3.0 tires. I messaged Bird on Facebook, but I realized it's Saturday evening there, and I'm antsy to find out sooner than Monday morning.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

looks easy from here said:


> Any chance I could pester you to measure the internal clearance about 14" from the axle? I'm trying to figure out if it'll fit my 27.5x3.0 tires. I messaged Bird on Facebook, but I realized it's Saturday evening there, and I'm antsy to find out sooner than Monday morning.


 A bit more than 3.5". Fender is in the way so I measured a little above and it was ~3.6". Doesn't taper very fast at that point.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Awesome, thanks. With exchange rate they're down to about $135 shipped to the US. The ability to resist buying one is dwindling rapidly. 😄


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

looks easy from here said:


> Awesome, thanks. With exchange rate they're down to about $135 shipped to the US. The ability to resist buying one is dwindling rapidly. 😄


Yes the exchange for you will be great. Fork won't go out of style so you'll use it sooner or later.


----------



## scubasteveuk (3 mo ago)

Just built a Cotic SolarisMax up using the Bird forks as a budget option and they are perfect

Super happy with the result and had a great weekend crashing round the local trails.

Highly recommended from my perspective

I also replaced the QR which worked fine with a Salsa Deadbolt Ultralight Thru-Axle 15mm x 135mm 1.5TPI


----------

